# Spotting before AF- prescribed Progynova and Cyclogest



## Gingerbread15 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone else has been prescribed this treatment...

I have several days spotting before AF, no other indication for not conceiving, apart from hypothyroid which is under control (trying for #2 for 4 years). Fertility consultant who said it was worth trying Progynova (Oestrogen) and Cyclogest (Progesterone) in second half of natural cycle, just to see if is helped to maintain the lining. I just wondered if anyone else has tried this?


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Gingerbread 

I'm currently on both those medications but following ICSI rather than a natural cycle.  Many ladies take them following fertility treatment to keep the womb lining thick to encourage implantation and support the growing embryo.  Have you had any second half of your cycle scans that show a thinner lining?

Good luck  

Dory
xxx


----------



## Brown464 (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi

I have just been prescribed cyclone at 400mg to take before bed after ovulation.  I spot for up to a week after ovulation, last min I tried Lublin injections (very expensive) but still spotted although it did improve slightly.  Lublin is only. 25mg so I am hoping the cycle gets is stronger and may do the trick.

We have only had chemical pregnancies and both times I was spotting for days before the positive test so they were doomed from the beginning.  I am really hopeful for cyclogest although nervous to get them in.

I'm also taking clomid, have pcos.

My progesterone is always good even without supplementation 7dpo but then I start bleeding after so I think it must be dipping.  All my scans are always up to ovulation and usually once just after to confirm. If I soot again this month I will have more progesterone tests and perhaps another scan to see if the lining is coming away too soon.

I find I tv hard as this spotting is definitely stopping us from having a successful pregnancy.

How many days do you get spotting for?

Was you on birth control before ttc, my partner thinks the birth control did damage!


----------



## Brown464 (Feb 4, 2015)

Also how does the progynova work? Haven't heard of that!


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Brown 

Progynova is an oestrogen supplement, again given to thicken the womb lining and can be used along side cyclogest or other progesterone supplements.

Good luck  

Dory
xxx


----------



## Gingerbread15 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi again,

I have had a few scans at different times, and thickness ok, apart from when I was on Clomid. Consultant prescribed the two drugs to see if it helped maintain the lining/ stop it coming away prematurely. Guess it is worth a go!


----------



## Brown464 (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi All

I have posted a few times about this dreaded spotting already.

This month I did 400mg cyclogest once an evening before bed and despite the tipex type discharge all day the next day at work it seems to have improved the situation. There has just been a bit of a 'tinge' to the cyclogest discharge during the second week of the 2WW and a tiny burst for literally 30 seconds of red blood on 11dpo.  This is a massive improvement but I feel like we have 'almost' cracked it but not quite.

What dosage is everyone else on?  The clinic tha prescribed me the cyclogest think 400mg is high enough but I notice on here many people are one several pessaries a day or a combination of pessary and injection/tablet.  Granted a lot of these people seem to be undergoing IVF so I do not know if this makes a difference or not?

Just hoping someone might be able to enlighten me!

I am also on a baby aspirin a day (for a blood clotting disorder), metformin 1000mg a day for PCOS, clomid days 2-6 50mg, cyclogest 400mg per night from ovulation and a weekly injection of interferon (for rare blood disorder).

xx


----------



## suzy2509 (Oct 3, 2010)

Would progynova be advised to start at ovulation also?


----------

